# looking for a GTA-like game for Mac ...



## maccatalan (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello.

I remember having seen online a downloadable under-development program from a guy who was trying to make (alone!) a GTA-like game for Mac. The results were pretty bad as game play and graphics but this was a under-development game and he was ... alone ! And from that point of view what he achieved was very good.

I tried hard this morning to find this game again (I saw it something like one year ago) because I think it was OpenSource and I was curious to explore how he was dealing with many stuff for a game I am planning to do by myself (designing the game which is actually more an experimental work for behavior simulations).

Thank you for your help if you can remember this game and give me some URL,
Pierre


----------



## chevy (Dec 18, 2004)

The game you are looking for is named Payback


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 18, 2004)

I couldn't find anything but a GameBoy Advance game called "Payback"... can you post a link Chevy?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 18, 2004)

googling for "Payback macosx" brought me to an update on versiontracker and finally to the developers homepage. However, there you will find this text:


> This product has been permanently discontinued. There are no plans to update this title in the future


----------



## ex2bot (Dec 18, 2004)

Pirates of the XXI Century is mentioned in the latest MacAddict. It sounds very much like a GTA-like game. You can roam all around Los Angeles, open ended missions, etc. The screenshot shows apparently top-notch graphics.

Due out when? Um. . . soon. I can't remember exactly. Maybe January???!!!

Why doesn't Rockstar let them port GTA to Mac, get some more $$?

Doug


----------



## ex0dus (Dec 19, 2004)

There is a demo of Payback at macgamefiles.com


----------



## drunkmac (Dec 20, 2004)

Pirates of the XXI Century looks cool in this months mac addict. Graphics are indeed good but requirements requirements requirements!!!!


----------



## maccatalan (Dec 22, 2004)

Thank you guys for all your replies. For some reason and because of my junk mail filter I did not notice your answers before ;-)

Well, actually I went to see that Payback thing you suggested despite I already had a look at it before sending my original post.
And the fact is that this game is the one I was looking for, except that I mixed in my memory this game and a post on a forum of a guy that wanted to make his own GTA. ;-)

Thank you for your help,
Have a good XMas celebration,
Pierre.


----------



## ex2bot (Dec 22, 2004)

I guess I should have mentioned that Pirates of the XXI Century is similar to GTA 3, that is, 3D graphics. Not like GTA 1 and 2.

Doug


----------



## macfreak88 (Jan 10, 2005)

So was this game made to be released on the mac platform?


----------



## ex2bot (Jan 10, 2005)

Macfreak88, were you replying to my message? If so, then yeah. Pirates of the XXI Century is being developed for Mac OS X and Windows and something else. Console? Linux? Can't remember.

Doug


----------



## macfreak88 (Jan 11, 2005)

Cool...


----------



## Viro (Jan 11, 2005)

Pirates of the XX1 Century seems to be a dead project. Nothing has been updated in a year.


----------



## macfreak88 (Jan 11, 2005)

That's bad =( Why ruin when you have come so far?


----------



## ex2bot (Jan 11, 2005)

Viro,

It looks like they're working on it to me:

http://www.gamershell.com/news/17773.html


----------

